# EPC Warning Light Brake Light - Seat Leon 2002



## eoinfitzkk (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi,
I have a Leon (2002) that currently has a EPC warning light and tail brake lights, but I do have a brake light on the rear window that works when pressing the brake.
I have done some research and figured out that this is often related to the brake light swicth but considering my window light is working, will this still possible be due to the brake ligt switch? 
The previous car owner had to brake hard once and had to replace the bumper accordingly. I have heard that the EPC light can be activated by braking hard and by bringing it to the dealer to clear the error will sort the warning and activate the light? 
But as i said the window brake light still works. Can anybody help with this? What kind of cost is typical to solve this? 
Thanks for the help


----------

